# Bootsverleih Nähe Roermond (Maas)



## lucio69 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Boardies,

kennt jemand eine Adresse? Würden gerne eine kleines Motorboot ausleihen.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## QWERTZ (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bootsverleih Nähe Roermond (Maas)*

Hi Lucio, #h

das würde mich auch mal interessieren!!!
Schade das noch keiner auf Deine Anfrage reagiert hat..:c

Ich fände es super mal zu wissen wo und bei wem man sich ein Boot leihen kann. Und auch was zu beachten/mitzubringen ist.
Was der Spaß kostet und ob man zwingend nen Bootsführerschein braucht.. #c
Ich glaube das mit dem Schein ist abhängig von Größe bzw. Geschwindigkeit des Bootes... oder?


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## hannes (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bootsverleih Nähe Roermond (Maas)*

...mir ist nur ein Anbieter in Rormond (Hatenboer) bekannt, dort hat man mehrere Boote in Bezug auf Grösse und Motorisierung zur Auswahl....muss i. d. R. aber vorreservieren:

Wassersportschule Frissen
http://www.watersportschool.de/


----------



## krauthi (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bootsverleih Nähe Roermond (Maas)*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Hi Lucio, #h
> 
> Schade das noch keiner auf Deine Anfrage reagiert hat..:c
> 
> ...


 
das liegt wahrscheinlich da dran   weil die frage  schon so oft hier gestellt wurde  und man nicht immer   die selben antworten  posten möchte 


benutzt doch einfach die suchfunktion   und eure fragen werden alle beantwortet


----------



## QWERTZ (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bootsverleih Nähe Roermond (Maas)*

Hallo Hännes,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Den Laden werde ich mir einmal anschauen.


@Krauthi: 
Auch Dir natürlich vielen Dank für Dein "Standard Kommentar"!


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## hannes (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bootsverleih Nähe Roermond (Maas)*

...mach mal, Marcel 

ist nicht auf Anhieb so einfach zu finden - einfach auf Hatenboer mal nachfragen. "Unterschlupf" hat die Wassersportschule Frissen gefunden auf einem alten, umgebauten Frachtkahn.
Die Verleihboote haben bei mir einen soliden, sauberen und technisch sehr guten Eindruck gemacht.

Hier findest du das Ziel 
http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?clien...d=113965659202880419957.000469ee05e797a5ea628


----------



## QWERTZ (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bootsverleih Nähe Roermond (Maas)*

Perfekt! #6

Besten Dank Hännes!!|wavey:

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## lucio69 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bootsverleih Nähe Roermond (Maas)*

Danke Jungs, für die Antworten.
Sorry, dass die Frage schon öfter vorkam, habe möglicherweise nicht gut genug gesucht.

Gruß


----------

